

Makerfactory: Connecting localized fab tech with people needing stuff made. - ph0rque
http://makerfactory.com/

======
owkaye
One thing I really hate is when a website like this uses javascript links
unnecessarily. They prevent me from opening the linked pages in new tabs, so I
have to switch back and forth needlessly. When there is no need for javascript
links -- which take control away from the user and make his experience
distasteful -- why not just use NORMAL hyperlinks???

------
nickpinkston
As the founder of CloudFab.com (doing 3D printing as an API service, but
originally targeted this market), I know first hand it's very rough going to
get conservative prototypers, etc. to use something like this - I've done tons
of leg work and sales.

This is definitely more of a maker offering, and so I wish them the best with
with. Also worth a mention is the mostly dead 100KGarages.com initiative which
did much of the same with a worse interface.

------
sophacles
This is a great idea! Its one of those things I have been trying to find for a
while, but I didn't know what it was I was looking for... if that makes any
sense.

Thanks :)

------
mfowler
I love community ideas like this and the ability for anyone off the street to
rapidly prototype a product/widget...so cool!

------
vgurgov
like the idea, but WHY IS IT CAPS?

------
maxogden
someone make me 34 whistles! <http://www.thingiverse.com/derivative:4637>

------
dreww
This thing totally rules!

